# Dealing with irritating people



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 27, 2010)

Advice from my niece on Facebook:

"When someone annoys you, remember that it takes 42 muscles to frown but it only takes 4 muscles to extend your arm and bitch slap that mo fo upside the head."

Whatever happened to sugar and spice and all things nice?


----------



## Hermes (Jan 28, 2010)

LOL. David.  That made me laugh.  And isn't it wonderful not to be constrained by spurious political correctness!

Hope you are not feeling unwell.  Flu?
Hermes


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 28, 2010)

Something flu-like, anyway. It seems to be lifting somewhat this morning.


----------

